# work in umm al quwain and live in dubai



## Cerruti28 (Jul 2, 2014)

I am in process of accepting a job offer in Umm AL Quwain. I am single and need advise on whether it would be wise to live in Dubai and work in Umm Al Quwain. What areas in Dubai are nice to live and closer to Umm Al quwain. And how is traffic going from Dubai to Umm Al Quwain during peak hours?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Personally, I wouldn't plan or driving through or around Deira and Sharjah to get to work. You'll spend your life in traffic jams.

If you are going to work in umm al quwain, then you need to be a lot closer, ideally in Sharjah IMO.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You'll be fine living somewhere like Mirdif and taking Emirates Road (611) to work, traffic shouldn't be too bad there. Still looking at a commute of at least half an hour each way on clear roads.


----------



## Cerruti28 (Jul 2, 2014)

i personally think 30 minutes of commute is not a lot. On map, midriff area looks appropriate in location. IS sheikh zayed road very busy in the morning going towards umm al quwain from midriff?
Is Emirates road E11 a highway or has traffic lights?


----------



## Tridar (Apr 15, 2014)

Will you be working in sheikh khalifa hospital by any chance?


----------



## Cerruti28 (Jul 2, 2014)

yes
do u?


----------



## Tridar (Apr 15, 2014)

you need 5 posts and then I can pm you.


----------



## Cerruti28 (Jul 2, 2014)

Ok. Thanks.


----------



## Frenjon (Jul 30, 2013)

Traffic going north in the morning and south in the afternoon should be just fine.. Avoid the other direction!

It's especially crazy here during Ramadan around 13.30-15.30 going north..
I'm lucky to be driving in the opposite direction..

The three major roads going north are bumper to bumper.. E11, E62/E60 (Airport tunnel) and E311 are really bad.

Check out Google Maps during peak hours to see for your self. But don't put too much into the timings here during Ramadan - they are different when things get back to normal and schools are back and open.


----------

